
Sirum (YC W15 Nonprofit) helps start first free pharmacy in California - akircher
http://link.sirum.org/emerson
======
diskcat
I feel like pharma companies will try to shut this down.

Why would people pay for meds when they can just get them for free?

It's the same reason bakery throws out their left-overs instead of giving them
away.

~~~
akircher
We had some concerns that drug manufacturers would think that we were
cannibalizing their revenue, however, the medicine is going to the uninsured
or people who could not afford their co-pay or deductible so that concern
never seemed to materialize. In fact, since launching we have had several
manufacturers who had over-produced approach us to make donations. Despite the
popular examples to the contrary, I do think that most people in the industry
do want to improve access to medication and view it as a basic human right.

